# Its a doeling!



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I started my waiting thread last night as today is day 145. No signs or changes in mama today. Went to grab dinner and a few things at the store..... Came home to a wet baby on the ground. Hooray for a doeling! FF is doing well. I think it's just a single. Been about an hour since birth She's cleaning baby, but won't let her nurse much. Any advice?

*added picture to second page*


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on a doeling that's terrific!
Is mama standing up now? Kids dont nurse much at all at first, a few sucks here & there but quite often.
Dont forget to worm new mama, the stress of birthing brings on the parasites.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I knew you would miss it! Darn it! Congrats on your new little one  Has momma passed her placenta (or is it even coming out)?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Momma just passed placenta, baby has nursed and peed & pooped. This is great  I was working in the barn all day, and she knew I left....stinker


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats , lol Im hoping I dont miss my girl , but there is nothing you can do about it  You had to eat at some point , lol
Hooray for a doeling !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!! Doelings are the best! Sorry you missed it! 

Laura you better not  I want pics from start to finish! Or better yet a video!  J/K


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

j.o.y. Farm said:


> congrats!! Doelings are the best! Sorry you missed it!
> 
> laura you better not  i want pics from start to finish! Or better yet a video!  j/k


:rofl:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe!  :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:stars: Congrats!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats!!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I wormed her with Ivomec injectable for ear mites a few days ago, what should I worm her with tomorrow?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Here's a picture of our new doeling, Magnolia. We named her after our favorite tree in the yard. Obviously, being our first kid, she stays here! So proud of our FF Caramel.


----------

